# Petsmart Tahitian BLack Sand



## schaumie2222 (Oct 28, 2004)

Not sure if this is in the right place, but Petsmart.com has a deal on the Tahitian Black Moon Sand by Caribsea- 13.49 for 20lb and spend over 60$ you get free shipping. Every online place I looked it was 20$+ plus shipping. Just had to share with everyone. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753227

Have to add to cart to see discounted price


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

schaumie2222 said:


> Not sure if this is in the right place, but Petsmart.com has a deal on the Tahitian Black Moon Sand by Caribsea- 13.49 for 20lb and spend over 60$ you get free shipping. Every online place I looked it was 20$+ plus shipping. Just had to share with everyone.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753227
> 
> Have to add to cart to see discounted price


if i were you i would go to an acutal petsmart with your print out of the price from petsmart.com and you can get it for that price you saw online


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Might want to call first, often somewhere it will say internet only price..If not


> print out of the price from petsmart.com and you can get it for that price you saw online


 I`m with him :thumb:


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

Go to your local Menards "Home Improvement Center" and buy a bag of Black Beauty Sandblasting sand..This is what I use in several of my tanks and at $6 for a 50# bag its a bargain and looks fantastic, really makes the fish colors POP!!!!!!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Good ideas.[/list]


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Yup, we've been talking about it in the aquarium decoration section here.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

wilpir said:


> Go to your local Menards "Home Improvement Center" and buy a bag of Black Beauty Sandblasting sand..This is what I use in several of my tanks and at $6 for a 50# bag its a bargain and looks fantastic, really makes the fish colors POP!!!!!!


Black beauty is just iron slag. It has a lot of jagged edges and can be bad for sand sifters.


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

Is the moon sand bigger than pool filter sand or other way around. 
I have the moon sand, but if pool filter sand is slightly bigger i think im going to switch.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

pfs is white and is a little coarser than #4 blasting sand ... if that helps


----------

